# My DNP review



## boxcar (Jun 27, 2014)

Hey all, here is my diet and log of DNP

DIET

2100 calories....followed the Anabolic diet with saturday night and sunday refeeds (AB diet is high fat lowerish protein and <20 carbs)

TRAINING

3 day splits

3x5

cardio EOD nightly walk with my dog at an upbeat

SUPPLEMENTS

2 EC stack each day 20mg E 200mg C

Vit C 2g daily

Orange triad 3 pills

Day 1-3 DNP crystal 250mg (200mg) Nothing to note, no change it hotness or being tired

Day 3-6 200mg Starting getting hotter, but could of easily been the temp in my house and outside. Slightly tired and did not sweating much.....did a 1 meal refeed and sweated STANDING in line slightly, not during eating.

Day 7-10 400mg Got prettt sweaty doing basic things, started being more tired and irritable. Diet has been 100% btw

Day 11-14 400mg **** ME...I was EXTREMLY tired! Missed a gym session due to it. My appetite also has been zero the entire time. I could hardly get out of bed in the morning, I was sweating pretty good at night, nothing to major, and during the day I put my head in the cold shower to cool down.

After all of that ****? It been 6 days since I stopped DNP

WEIGHT LOSS

5lbs....Yup, 5 lbs........ Prior to DNP I was losing around 2 lbs a week.....so over a two week period DNP actually made me lose an extra 1lb......

BTW the source is the only and only Dinitro


----------



## boxcar (Jun 27, 2014)

Anyone? Advice? tips?


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Water weight you might drop more after 5-10 days


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

boxcar said:


> Hey all, here is my diet and log of DNP
> 
> DIET
> 
> ...


how much do you weigh? you could be 50kg having 2100 cals or 100kg...... were not physics here.

As said youll hold water on dnp so after a week you should drop it and see the difference then

Weight isnt a accurate way to evaluate weight loss results all the time, how do you look in the mirror?

Dnp isnt a magic pill however it is a good aid 5lbs seems ok/lowish for 2 weeks but wait a week and then take from there

Also 400mg is a big dosage sticking to 250mg each day is plenty


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

As has been said, very likely some water weight influencing your results here. Don't live your life by the scales, it'll drive you crackers mate.


----------



## boxcar (Jun 27, 2014)

I weigh 175lbs...but I have hypothyroid.

I'll update again later on, but I don't look any different...at all.

Next go around I'll only run 250mg crystal.

D-hacks is a hard man to track down, so Dinitro was who I went with....is there a problem with Dinitro?


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

boxcar said:


> Hey all, here is my diet and log of DNP
> 
> DIET
> 
> ...


you did something wrong... or your dnp was ****e


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

I didn't even know Dinitro was still around mg:


----------



## bodybuilder16 (May 27, 2012)

I lost about 6lbls two weeks ago from a week at 250mg on dinitros stuff. I reckon another week and I would of got 14/15lbls.

I did keep carbs to minimum


----------

